# Decreased accuracy after changing gun types



## algould (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been shooting for a couple of months and had private training to improve my accuracy (stance, grip, etc). At 7 yards my shots are centered and my groupings are tight. All of this was done with a Glock 17.

Today I spent some time firing a new Tristar T-100 (Canik Shark C), a CZ clone. My groupings were fairly tight at 7 yards, but they were all low and to the right. I've tried adjusting my grip and ensuring that I am not squeezing the grip while pulling the trigger. (I am right handed.)

Is this kind of change normal when moving from one gun type to another? Or is it all me?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It probably has more to do with your trigger work than anything. Going from a DA of a Glock to the SA of a CZ can be an adjustment. Make sure you're not pulling the gun. Make sure your finger is properly placed on the trigger, which should be right in the middle of the first digit of your trigger finger. Not on the tip, or in this case, in the bend.


----------



## algould (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'll work on that this week.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

IN most cases changing muscle memory takes its toll in your accuracy.. many things come into play.. simple as the diameter of one grip to the other grip.. or the checkering of the grip... the length of the barrel, whether or not the barrel is a bull barrel or a bushing barrel trigger pull... the play in the slide...etc. you can shoot almost any weapon accurately once you get to know it.. some people change grips for a more positive hold.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pistol Correction Chart

Right hand
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

here is a list of drills some include targets you can print off!

pistol-training.com » Drills


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

It's perfectly normal to have different results with different platforms. Also, you're relatively new to shooting handguns so it hasn't become a "second nature" skill set yet. Whenever I transition platforms, I find that I have to concentrate more on the little things like grip and trigger control...


----------

